# who wants to go?



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I am going to rent a kayak at beach n river kayak rentals in bon secouor on a Saturday in a few weekeneds. I am going to go hit some of my bream spots up there. Anyone up for going in a few weeks? No boat or a yak so im gonna go with the rental for a day. I will be taking the fly rod and a spinning rod. feel free to shoot me a message or a text guys

Bobby Hendricks
251-978-7954


----------

